
A 12-Minute Routine That Improves the Immune System and Alleviates Anxiety - andrewseanryan
https://medium.com/@andrewseanryan/a-twelve-minute-routine-to-boost-your-immune-system-and-lower-anxiety-a4664fe5d3af
======
pedalpete
I've been doing the WHM (Wim Hof Method) for almost 3 years now. They have a
free app, which is pretty good for tracking and has some videos to show you
how it is done.

I use WHM as part of my daily meditation. I don't find that I have had the
experience Andrew has had or witnessed. I have a few friends who also do it,
and when I asked a few months ago, they said they enjoy doing it, but it isn't
a magical feeling.

At the same time, I have experimented with Holotropic breathwork, and that is
a whole different animal. I also tried Somatic, but it just wasn't for me.
Seemed a bit more like a guy trying to cash in on a fad.

~~~
andrewseanryan
Hi Pete. Thanks for mentioning Holotropic breathwork. I've never tried it but
I want to dig deeper into the breathwork world since I have found success with
the WHM. It sounds like you have been doing this for quite some time so I
would imagine you have given WH Breathing a fair shake. It took me a solid 20
times or so before I got the effect I now get but it seems I am able to
recreate it in most others on their first go lately.

I will check into Holotropic!

